# Boston Area Gaming Group Seeking Members



## NCSUCodeMonkey (May 21, 2008)

Our weekly gaming group is looking for new members. We're a pretty laid back crowd that has just as much fun socializing as we do gaming. We meet each week on Saturday afternoons (we may be able to move to a different day) from 1PM-5PM in Arlington, MA. Rides from Alewife are available, or we're just a short walk down the bike path. I am currently the default GM, but anyone is welcome to the GM seat. We are taking a break from our 3.5e Shackled City Campaign for the summer, but the plan is to resume that in the fall. Over the summer we plan on doing some sort of mini-campaign, perhaps 4e?

I am subscribed to this thread, simply post a reply if you're interested.


----------



## scholar (May 27, 2008)

you play weekly, how flexible would you guys be with people missing sessions?

since I'm in the area for the summer and would be interested in giving it a shot(although the next couple weeks I'm kinda booked


----------



## Piratecat (May 27, 2008)

Matt, one of my buddies is looking for a group. I'll direct him to this thread.


----------



## NCSUCodeMonkey (May 30, 2008)

scholar said:
			
		

> you play weekly, how flexible would you guys be with people missing sessions?
> 
> since I'm in the area for the summer and would be interested in giving it a shot(although the next couple weeks I'm kinda booked



Over the winter, for our big campaigns like  shackled city, we try to have continuity. Obviously everyone doesn't make every session, and I have no problem with that. If you're talking once a month, however, that's what we're trying to get away from ; a lot of our weekly regulars have become monthly maybies. However, if you're just interested in our summer game, I think we could probably swing that.



			
				Piratecat said:
			
		

> Matt, one of my buddies is looking for a group. I'll direct him to this thread.



Thanks Kevin!


----------



## scholar (May 30, 2008)

NCSUCodeMonkey said:
			
		

> Over the winter, for our big campaigns like  shackled city, we try to have continuity. Obviously everyone doesn't make every session, and I have no problem with that. If you're talking once a month, however, that's what we're trying to get away from ; a lot of our weekly regulars have become monthly maybies. However, if you're just interested in our summer game, I think we could probably swing that.



just for the summer...

and could probably easily commit to twice a month, probably three times a month( assuming 4 saturday months)

about to head off to albany game day, and the weekend of the 13th I have a wedding, but I'll be in touch


----------



## riledguy (Jun 20, 2008)

I would be interested though not sure I can do saturday since I work till at least 6:30. Well after the finish time.

I know sundays are tough because folks often have family stuff and such to do. I will keep an eye out though to see if sunday ends up a possibility.


----------



## NCSUCodeMonkey (Jun 20, 2008)

riledguy said:
			
		

> I would be interested though not sure I can do saturday since I work till at least 6:30. Well after the finish time.
> 
> I know sundays are tough because folks often have family stuff and such to do. I will keep an eye out though to see if sunday ends up a possibility.



The current group is not adverse to Sundays. Everyone in the group is busy this weekend (possibly next?), I'll contact you here or via your registered ENWorld e-mail if we can do Sunday within the next few weeks.


----------



## ORANGEunit (Jul 5, 2008)

Looking for a 4E game - but open to just about anything else.  It's been about a decade since i've done anything pen and paper.  I'm in NW cambridge, so not too far from alewife.  Still looking for more people?


----------



## NCSUCodeMonkey (Jul 5, 2008)

ORANGEunit said:


> Looking for a 4E game - but open to just about anything else.  It's been about a decade since i've done anything pen and paper.  I'm in NW cambridge, so not too far from alewife.  Still looking for more people?



Absolutely! We haven't gamed in a few weeks now due to a busy schedule on my part. Hopefully we will have a game next weekend. I'll e-mail you as soon as I have something concrete.


----------



## Dantilla (Jul 9, 2008)

*Watertown gamer*

Hi!

I live in the Watertown area and might be interested in joining your summer game.  I wanted to get a better idea of how far I live from where you game and a little more information about the group dynamics.

Also, I wanted to let you know that I am unavailable every 3rd weekend.  If you are willing to work around that that is fine; if you are amenable to going to a weekday that is also a possibility for me.


----------



## NCSUCodeMonkey (Jul 10, 2008)

Dantilla said:


> Hi!
> 
> I live in the Watertown area and might be interested in joining your summer game.  I wanted to get a better idea of how far I live from where you game and a little more information about the group dynamics.
> 
> Also, I wanted to let you know that I am unavailable every 3rd weekend.  If you are willing to work around that that is fine; if you are amenable to going to a weekday that is also a possibility for me.



Watertown is only 15 minutes or so from us when we go to the Arsenal Mall area. Missing a weekend here and there is perfectly fine by me, especially if you are only interested in the summer.

So, it looks like we've got quite a few people interested, at least for the Summer game. I'm running a custom 4e adventure for another group this weekend, but I'll plan on running the same thing probably next weekend on Saturday or Sunday. Sorry for the long lead time on this, it turns out that right as this thread started to heat up, I had a string of weekends where I couldn't run. We'll get it sorted out and hopefully get some gaming out of this!

I'll e-mail everyone with particulars mid next week. If you are watching this thread and don't have an e-mail registered with ENWorld, drop me a line using ENWorld's e-mail feature so that I can contact you.


----------



## riledguy (Jul 14, 2008)

Not sure if this is jumping the gun but how were you or are you thinking of handling the character stat generation? Roll stats, build with the preset numbers, or the more advanced build?

Just curious


----------



## NCSUCodeMonkey (Jul 14, 2008)

riledguy said:


> Not sure if this is jumping the gun but how were you or are you thinking of handling the character stat generation? Roll stats, build with the preset numbers, or the more advanced build?
> 
> Just curious



I don't have my notes in front of me or I'd let you know right now. I'll send out the specifics in a day or two.


----------



## NCSUCodeMonkey (Jul 16, 2008)

*Just sent the e-mail*

I just sent the e-mail out to everyone that I could contact via ENWorld. Here is the message, for redundancy (yay, redundancy!)


			
				email said:
			
		

> NOTE: You are receiving this e-mail because I got the impression, somewhere along the line, that you were interested in a 4e campaign. If you are not interested, I apologize for the spam.
> 
> WILDLANDS
> This is the first in a series of e-mails to kick start a new 4e campaign. This game will be an open, player driven campaign. Specifically, the players will schedule the games and decide what areas of the world they would like to explore during each session. If this sounds interesting to you, please check out these two links:
> ...



If you did not receive this e-mail, please contact me via e-mail using my profile page (http://www.enworld.org/forum/member.php?u=2047) or post your e-mail here in the thread so that I can add you to the mailing list.


----------



## riledguy (Jul 16, 2008)

Thanks for the info. I am assuming that in this world of dangerous untaimed wilderness that the dieties outlined in the players book are the same for this world?


----------



## NCSUCodeMonkey (Jul 16, 2008)

riledguy said:


> Thanks for the info. I am assuming that in this world of dangerous untaimed wilderness that the dieties outlined in the players book are the same for this world?



At first glance it looks like they'll work pretty well. However, if you have a cool idea for a deity, or want to port one from another setting, I'd be happy to consider it. The setting is very minimalistic at the moment; we'll add details as needed.


----------



## NCSUCodeMonkey (Jul 18, 2008)

riledguy said:


> Thanks for the info. I am assuming that in this world of dangerous untaimed wilderness that the dieties outlined in the players book are the same for this world?



riled, I need your e-mail in order to keep you in the scheduling loop. Could you e-mail me using ENWorld or post your e-mail in the thread?

Thanks,
Matt


----------

